# Fort Stewart hogs ground blind/climbing stand



## chavie (Nov 1, 2016)

So I've been trying some spots in the "C" areas, mostly by ponds and swamp, and I see TONS of tracks/tree rubs/bed down spots, but I can't seem to catch them at the right time. I'm usually set up 15 minutes before first light and then I wait a couple hours in my spot before I start exploring the area. I'm assuming the tracks I'm seeing are from them moving at night but I can't be sure without a game cam. Does anyone have any recommendations about movement time, how to identify a rough time estimate on when the game trail was last used?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 1, 2016)

If you are after pigs, I would chase them............Unless you are under a feeder they are trained to come to, they just dont seem to come too often towards us.
 I would stalk them very slowly INTO the Wind..........When you smell them, slow way down then stalk slower........two and three steps at a time with long pauses. 
Pigs trust their noses and will never question an odd smell......they just get out of dodge


----------



## chavie (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah I was trying to save the walking for the cooler months but it's lookin like that's the only way to go. And I'm pretty positive you can't hunt over feed on Stewart unfortunately.  I'm having a hard time guesstimating on how old tracks are as well. Any advice on that?


----------



## Blackston (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh the tracks I've hunted


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 2, 2016)

That hog sign you see could be from yesterday or from last month.  It lasts a long time out there.  And hunt fast and cover ground.  No sense in taking your time if there are no hogs around. You might bump a bedded hog now and again but if you keep your eye's and ears open you'll find more feeding or traveling that way. Hogs make a lot of noise so they don't mind a little noise as you're walking. Just be sure to stop now and again cup your ears and give a listen cause you'll hear them fighten and carrying on. And as for setting up at water, there's so much water there I think it would be a waste of time to set and wait any water.  Now a feed tree on the other hand............


----------



## chavie (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah I wasn't hanging out by the pond because I've heard some people have luck hunting by them. But I appreciate it I'll get off my lazy CensoredCensoredCensored and start Lookin more haha I'm going this Saturday so we'll see how it goes


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Nov 3, 2016)

I've had very little success waiting on the hogs on Stewart, but me and a buddy killed 20+ hogs stalking and covering ground from the beginning of July to the middle of June. Haven't hunted them since. If you want to go sometime, hit me up. I have a new gun I've been meaning to try out.


----------



## Bama B (Nov 3, 2016)

If your wanting to hunt hog only then stalking is the way to go.They can be taken just as good from a stand. As already stated. Walking slow along the edges of the creeks and branches is the best way and I mean slow. walk a few yards and stop. Most of the time the hogs will hold fast and let you walk past look hard. You are also correct the hogs move more at night right now because there is a lot of pressure in the woods with it being deer season. You have every right to hog hunt right now stalking. I would suggest waiting  until after deer season only for safety reasons. remember its public hunting land and some people shoot first then look. again you have as much right to hunt but I myself limit walking around on Stewart this time of year.


----------



## chavie (Nov 3, 2016)

Awesome thanks for the heads up. I'll give it a go this weekend see how my luck is. You guys have been very helpful


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Nov 4, 2016)

I replied to your PM


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 5, 2016)

Stalk down by the river instead of those ponds.


----------



## base3448 (Nov 7, 2016)

Stalking diffenent the way to go.  Might caution ur self stalking around the woods 2 hours after daylight. A lot of deer hunters in the woods.  Just saying. Be safe.


----------



## BuckedUp007 (Nov 16, 2016)

I've hunted Stewart and killed plenty from a stand get out of the c areas moved to the b or e areas. Find the white oaks they are still holding hogs.


----------

